# Burton Ion vs Ride Trident



## JoeyOranges (Mar 9, 2011)

I've tried both on, but have only ridden in the Ions. . . 

TLDR: Kept the Ions and K2 Thraxis is a better 3 Boa design IMO

I didn't really like the Trident liner or the way the 3rd Boa worked. If I remember correctly, there wasn't any lacing on the liner itself and it depended on the shell to keep everything tight. The 3rd Boa was attached to the slime tongue and pulled that back at the ankle to prevent heel lift. I actually prefer the way the K2 Thraxis directly holds the heel in place with a piece over the ankle. . . think this is called Boa-conda. 

The Ions also just fit a bit better for me. This is my first speedlace boot so we'll see how it goes.


----------



## unsuspected (Oct 26, 2015)

killerloop82 said:


> Hey guys, its time for new freeride boots.
> I am considering the Burton Ion and the Ride Trident, mid-stiff boots.
> Somebody have tried both?


The ones that fits our feet the best...


----------



## killerloop82 (Oct 29, 2016)

I really like the footprint reduction, and the K2 have much bigger footprint compared to Ride and Burton


----------



## jstar (Sep 21, 2016)

Just picked up some Tridents. Really liking the boot tech in the higher end Ride boots, specifically the burrito wrap liner, tongue tied heel hold system (no need for inner liner lacing), and slime tongue.Great boots for a slimmer ankle area. 

Always had heel lift and fit issues with Burton Ions and SLX, however never had a problem with Imperials. 

Just gotta pick the boots that fit.


----------



## killerloop82 (Oct 29, 2016)

jstar said:


> Just picked up some Tridents. Really liking the boot tech in the higher end Ride boots, specifically the burrito wrap liner, tongue tied heel hold system (no need for inner liner lacing), and slime tongue.Great boots for a slimmer ankle area.
> 
> Always had heel lift and fit issues with Burton Ions and SLX, however never had a problem with Imperials.
> 
> Just gotta pick the boots that fit.


How you compare the Trident vs the Ion as for built quality, flex, and so on?


----------



## jstar (Sep 21, 2016)

killerloop82 said:


> How you compare the Trident vs the Ion as for built quality, flex, and so on?



Initial build quality for both look great, however I still have to put a season on the tridents to see how they hold up. Tridents feel stiffer (when tightened up), yet they have the potential advantage to lock down the heel and keep top and bottom looser for a softer feel. Everything with BOA, even the heel lock (so all adjustments can be made without taking the boot off), but more potential for BOA breaks.


----------



## Alonzo (Dec 30, 2015)

I'm a former Ion guy with 3 seasons on Tridents now; they're just a straight-up better boot. Ions are great, but Tridents are better and will last way longer on account of the Slime Tongue. Slime Tongue is a total game changer - it feels great and it never packs out. Plus, the tongue-tied ankle hold boa is perfect. 

Super versatile. I crank the heel hold and the upper boas when ripping fast turns, and the things stiffens up like a cast. At the same time, I can have a boot that's fun to goof around in the park in if I leave the upper wide open with the heel cranked down. I leave the lower zone loose(ish) at all times.

Go for the Tridents. Even if they don't feel good at first, they have a good Intuition liner, so you can bake yourself in to get the fit you need.


----------



## killerloop82 (Oct 29, 2016)

I have tried on the Trident and they felt not so comfy, the Insano felt much better.
But i Think the Insano is overkill.
I Also tried the Ion and are very comfy, but has no articulation and this days is a must i Think, specially for high end boots, so why?


----------



## Snowghost (Dec 18, 2017)

killerloop82 said:


> Hey guys, its time for new freeride boots.
> I am considering the Burton Ion and the Ride Trident, mid-stiff boots.
> Somebody have tried both?


I have the tridents and here is my experience. I have narrow heels so I always battle heel lift. I like the 3 boa system as I can crank down the bottom but leave some flex in the upper. Thus preventing heal lift without sacrificing flex. I would recommend putting some duct tape across the toe thread area. The threads can wear out and you might get some water in the toe area especially in wet/slushing conditions. When I researched the tridents other riders had brought this up. Overall, I like them they lock my heal down without sacrificing flex ankle/articulation. Hope this helps.


----------



## SGboarder (Jun 24, 2012)

killerloop82 said:


> I really like the footprint reduction, and the K2 have much bigger footprint compared to Ride and Burton


No they don't. In particular K2 Thraxis is only marginally longer than the Burton Ion (is a bit wider and bulkier around the ankle though).


----------



## killerloop82 (Oct 29, 2016)

I am Also considering the Thirtytwo Sequence 2019, Focus Boa 2018, and Adidas Acerra ADV 2019.
I am just waiting for the chance to try them on.
What your thought about those boots?


----------



## unsuspected (Oct 26, 2015)

killerloop82 said:


> I am Also considering the Thirtytwo Sequence 2019, Focus Boa 2018, and Adidas Acerra ADV 2019.
> I am just waiting for the chance to try them on.
> What your thought about those boots?


Have only tried the Acerra an its a wide, stiff and higher boot. Adidas top model boot. Great for those who have feet around, from the toe box to the heel. Poor heel hold for skinny heels and ankles.


----------



## adgu (Oct 2, 2019)

any trident user here? I am between Ion and Trident. As I m a boa user, I just wonder if the Trident boa system gets loose easily or not. Because my trans boots always get loose in every lap.


----------



## jstar (Sep 21, 2016)

I’ve now got around 100 days on these boots (Tridents). Fit my feet great, best boot I’ve ever ridden.

I do an initial tighten at my vehicle, then walk to the lift and do tightening/ adjustments before my first lift up. I may adjust once later on in the day, but for the most part they’re good to go.

If you go tridents, make sure you downsize a half size, or at least try on some smaller sizes.


----------



## Snowghost (Dec 18, 2017)

killerloop82 said:


> Hey guys, its time for new freeride boots.
> I am considering the Burton Ion and the Ride Trident, mid-stiff boots.
> Somebody have tried both?



I have the tridents and like them. I find them comfortable, I have med/narrow feet with narrow heels. The tridents are pretty responsive. I would put them in the freeride/agg all mtn category. I battle heel lift and the tridents are one of the best boots in terms of heel lift. I will say if you crank them down you will lose some flex in the upper. It may take a while to fine tune the boa's but after some use you'll find your sweet spot.. I agree with the other post's duct tape recommendation. Put some duct tape over the toe threads but don't OD. This will protect the toe thread on hard toe side carves. Sometimes, on real sloppy days, I get a little moisture in them. Hope this helps.

SG


----------



## adgu (Oct 2, 2019)

jstar said:


> I’ve now got around 100 days on these boots (Tridents). Fit my feet great, best boot I’ve ever ridden.
> 
> I do an initial tighten at my vehicle, then walk to the lift and do tightening/ adjustments before my first lift up. I may adjust once later on in the day, but for the most part they’re good to go.
> 
> If you go tridents, make sure you downsize a half size, or at least try on some smaller sizes.


Thank you jstar. So, actually I tried Ion and US9 is perfectly fit. so Trident must be US8.5 then, right?


----------



## jstar (Sep 21, 2016)

adgu said:


> Thank you jstar. So, actually I tried Ion and US9 is perfectly fit. so Trident must be US8.5 then, right?


Yes, that’s what I would try. My Burton boots are 9’s, and my ride boots are 8.5’s. I always use custom orthotics, and always heat mold.


----------



## adgu (Oct 2, 2019)

jstar said:


> Yes, that’s what I would try. My Burton boots are 9’s, and my ride boots are 8.5’s. I always use custom orthotics, and always heat mold.


Thanks again dude. have a good night.


----------

